# Loctite GO2 Glue for filling a void



## RichT

That's been my go to glue for several years. It's a modified polyurethane glue that does not require moisture to cure. It never crossed my mind to use it on wood, but I definitely will now.

Thanks for the tip.

P.S. The lame pun was intended, but I didn't think it warranted a lol or anything.


----------



## dorald

After using this product as you did, any thoughts about mixing some of the surrounding wood dust into it to help mask its presents?

Also, do you think it is entirely necessary to "carve out" the cavity so much? Did the glue seem to flow well?


----------



## Gene01

Glad it worked for you. 
I use it for much smaller voids. Epoxy for bigger holes. Cheaper.


----------



## FarmerintheWoods

Epoxy was my first thought, but I was shopping at Wal-Mart and all their epoxies said that it turned yellow after curing. I was looking for something that was crystal-clear.

What epoxy would you recommend that is colorless/clear?


----------



## cmmyakman

> Epoxy was my first thought, but I was shopping at Wal-Mart and all their epoxies said that it turned yellow after curing. I was looking for something that was crystal-clear.
> 
> What epoxy would you recommend that is colorless/clear?
> 
> - FarmerintheWoods


https://www.amazon.com/Hardman-Double-Bubble-Green-04004/dp/B00JJVH98M/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1488824487&sr=8-2&keywords=bubble+epoxy+clear

I love these bubble packs. I use the black and red ones all of the time (they have a wide variety of types). What is nice is that they don't go bad as easily as a container of epoxy and resin. What's bad is that they are not cheap.


----------



## NormG

Awesome information


----------



## Gene01

> Epoxy was my first thought, but I was shopping at Wal-Mart and all their epoxies said that it turned yellow after curing. I was looking for something that was crystal-clear.
> 
> What epoxy would you recommend that is colorless/clear?
> 
> - FarmerintheWoods


I use System 3. It's clear. Though that's no biggie for my usual applications because I either color it or add turquoise.


----------



## Tennessee

I went to this Locktite product about two years ago for multiple items - filling holes in Ambrosia Maple, filling some voids and making my golf club hat racks.
I pick it up at Home Depot for about $15 and change, since Lowe's stopped carrying it.
Much cheaper than any of the other high strength glues. I do still use superglue on my pens, though.

http://www.loctiteproducts.com/p/epxy_heavy/overview/Loctite-Epoxy-Heavy-Duty.htm


----------



## Ken90712

I've been using the locktite 2 part epoxy for yrs, I add a drop trans tint dye to it often. Takes a little longer to cure than 5 mins for big voids. Sometimes over night but this stuff is my go to fixer. Enjoy.


----------

